# Komplettlösung - Sniper: Ghost Warrior - Komplettlösung des Scharfschützen-Actionspiels



## SebastianSrb (5. Juli 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Sniper: Ghost Warrior - Komplettlösung des Scharfschützen-Actionspiels*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,763124


----------



## mishL (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Sniper: Ghost Warrior - Komplettlösung des Scharfschützen-Actionspiels*

Das Spiel ist unterirdisch schlecht, damit hätte man nicht mal vor 3 Jahren glänzen können....


----------



## hellhammer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Sniper: Ghost Warrior - Komplettlösung des Scharfschützen-Actionspiels*

bitte was ist den crisis? ein hype, grafisch natürlich ok, spielerisch nicht interessant,
die steuerung inakzeptabel! bin maus und tastaturspieler, far cry bzw. far cry 2 das gleiche! grafisch das als referenz zu ziehen ist ok, aber vom spiel. der story, 5 sachen kopiert und auf eine gemünzt....  crisis kein spiel, eine kopie vieler ideen ausser grafisch schlecht umgesetzt


----------



## hellhammer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Sniper: Ghost Warrior - Komplettlösung des Scharfschützen-Actionspiels*

sniper ghost warrior ist des gleiche, aber für diejenigen die gerne scharfschützen sind,  ist es schön gemacht! das positive ist die individuelle speichermöglichkeit! 
das negative - spiel dauert ca. 5 stunden! natürlich gibt es negative sachen, entfernung 100 m zb. mach 700 - 1800 m dann wäre es auch real !

mir gefällts sehr gut grafisch is es zwar net top aber immerhin!


----------



## ASDGADSGFADSKJGHK (15. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Sniper: Ghost Warrior - Komplettlösung des Scharfschützen-Actionspiels*

Was fuer ein Loser spielt denn da bitte auf was fuer nem Schwirigkeitsgrad?? In Level 10 kann man NIEMALS einfach nur so durchrennen... vllt auf ganz easy!!!! Einfach nur schlecht!!!


----------



## hermann55 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Sniper: Ghost Warrior - Komplettlösung des Scharfschützen-Actionspiels*

Also ich war so gespannt auf das Spiel.
Man faselte dauernd was von "Fast wie Crysis"
Das ich nicht lache
Ghost Warrior ist Lichtjahre von Crysis entfernt.Man kann in diesem Spiel nur vorgegebene Wege gehen.Keine freie Auswahl der Taktik.Keine frei begehbare  Welt.
Und die Waffen?
Bei Crysis konnte man bei den Waffen verschiedene Optionen einschalten.
Das fehlt hier völlig.
Und die "Feinde"erst.
Bleiben seelenruhig stehen und man kann sie mit einem Gähnen abservieren.
Nee,was ich an guten Shootern gewöhnt bin,vermisse ich hier vollkommen


----------



## Marcy74 (18. September 2011)

ich hab mal ne frage!in lvl 13 wo man auf dem baum steht und für seinen kumpel die ziele markiert bekomm ich noch hin.danach muss man ja flüchten.wo zum teufel habt ihr da die pistole her?auf der xbox 360 hat man dort nur den haken und das fernglas.so komm ich niemals durch das lvl.und wenn ich zurück will wo ich die claymores platziert hatte, werde ich gleich über den haufen geschossen.irgendwas ist doch da faul.


----------



## Marcy74 (18. September 2011)

ach so, noch was: schon vorher wo man richtung boot rennt um die claymores zu besorgen sieht man im video die pistole.auch die hab ich da schon nicht.wo liegt mein fehler?


----------



## F09101997 (17. November 2011)

Bei dem 5. level ist das mit dem rennen garnicht bei mir... woran liegt das?

achso vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen denn ich komme bei der mission "schwächung des regimes" nicht weiter nachdem ich bei der ersten plantage die markierungen gesetzt habe müsste ich ja zu der 2 plantage jedoch liegt die imm schwarzen bereich d.h. wenn ich da reingehe zählt es mich an... :/


----------



## doreen123 (23. August 2012)

hallo,wer kann mir sagen wie ich bei ...Sniper Ghost Warrior PC das seil werfen kann,mit welchen tasten


----------

